# Substrat - welcher Sand



## Teichforum.info (17. März 2004)

*Substrat -  welcher Sand*

Hi,

eine Frage hatte ich noch vergessen:

von meinem Baustoffhändler wird Wesersand Körnung 0-2 mm sowie
Estrichsand 0-8 mm angeboten. Welcher ist als Subsrat und Bodengrund
zu bevorzugen ( spärlicher Fischbesatz)

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

Hallo Kenttitus,
wenn dann den Estrichsand, ansonsten siehe Antwort des "Admin"
Grüsse, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

*Welches Substrat*

Hallo Eugen,

danke für deine Info, aber sorry komme nicht ganz mit. Der Admin
empfiehlt für reine Pflanzteiche sehr feinen Sand mit Lehmanteil - für
Fischteiche jedoch eine Körnung bis 2 mm. Estrichsand ist offensichtlich
jedoch gröber - hast du ( positive) Erfahrungen damit??


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

Hallo Kenttitus,

ich habe in meinem jetzigen Teich gröberen Kies. Das er grundsätzlich schlecht ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Auch darin wachsen die Pfanzen. Einen Nachteil hat er aber auf jeden Fall..... Du mußt immer damit rechnen, daß sich Fadenalgen bilden und die kleben richtig schön an dem Kies. Dadurch lassen sie sich dann natürlich auch nicht mehr ganz so einfach entfernen.

In meinem neuen Teich kommt daher nur noch Sand/Kies mit einer feineren Körnung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

Hallo Kenttitus,
in meinem Naturteich habe ich Kies o-38mm. Lehm oder Sand habe ich nur in der Flachwasserzone um die pflanzen herum. Es wurde mir damals bei Teichbau so empfohlen. Sämtliche Unterwasserpflanzen haben sich inzwischen über den Kies ausgebreitet. Sie beziehen ihre Nährstoffe ja übers Wasser und nicht über den Boden. Fadenalgen haften überall, auch an Pflanzen. Und jeden Stein mit der Zahnputzbürste von Algen säubern ist ab einer gewissen Teichgrösse auch recht mühsam     Die Korngrösse im Fischteich ist für die Aufwirbelung von Sand wohl wichtig. Im Naturteich ist es schlicht egal. 
Gruss, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

Tulpe hat am Bodengrund Kies 0-2mm lehmhaltig und vorgewaschen. Die Schicht ist ca. 5-10 cm dick (Farbe eher grau-braun). Wegen der Aufhellung des Bodengrundes habe ich ca. 1 cm dick reinsten Quarzsand (wie Puderzucker) drüber gezogen. Das  Zeugs ist gut wenn Ihr  gründelnde Fische habt, die im reinen Lehmboden ständig die Sicht am Grund verschlechtern.  Den Quarzsand kann man reinschütten und eine 10 Sekunden später liegt er ohne ein Trübung erzeugt zu haben am Boden. Die Idee  kam mir bei einem Urlaub in Mecklemburg. Schaut Euch mal die Seen dort an.  Das sind die reinsten Sandbüchsen mit glasklarem Wasser obwohl rings rum die dicksten Bäume stehen und  Biomasse ohne ende reinfallen lassen.  Was Ihr noch so mit Ostseesand machen könnt ?

Lest selbst:

****

Gruß von Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

*Sandfrage*

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine Sandfrage und schließe mich hier einfach mal an. 

Kann ich als Bodengrund den Aushub aus ca. 1 - 1,50 mtr Tiefe benutzen? Der Aushub besteht aus Sand mit Steinen durchmischt. Die größeren Steine habe ich schon ausgesiebt. Dieser Sand würde das Wasser ordentlich eintrüben, sich aber nach zwei Tagen wieder gesetzt haben.

Oder sollte ich lieber Sand aus der Kiesgrube nehmen, bzw. Verlegesand von Baustoffhändler? Trübt der das Wasser nicht auch ein, oder ist er gewaschen?

Grüße

Gabi


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

was man sich da so aus einer Tiefe von 1 - 1,50 Metern aus dem Garten ausgräbt, lässt sich eben nie genau vorhersagen. Ich gebe zu: Das Risiko ist relativ gering, aber wenn ich schon das Invest für einen Gartenteich aufbringe, werde ich am Sand auch nicht mehr sparen (bleibt natürlich immer die Frage: Wohin mit dem Aushub ?). Ausserdem: Selbst mittelgrosse Steine würde ich im Teich (ausser als Dekostücke) nicht haben wollen, man muss halt doch immer wieder einmal hinein.

Die Trübung wird vermutlich nicht innerhalb von zwei Tagen verschwinden, eher in zwei Wochen - aber auch das wäre ja weiter nicht tragisch. Auch stimmt: Verlegesand trübt das Wasser ebenfalls stark ein, etwas weniger, wenn man den Sand vor dem Wasser, etwas mehr, wenn man ihn nach dem Wasser einbringt.

Eine sehr subjektive Antwort: Wenn ich Fische einsetzen wollte, würde ich gewaschenen Sand aus der Kiesgrube nehmen. Wenn es ein Pflanzenteich werden soll, könnte man das Risiko gut eingehen. Dennoch: Bei einem reinen Pflanzenteich halte ich nun einmal Verlegesand für geeigneter als groben Sand ohne Lehmbeimischung. Ich persönlich würde deshalb den Aushub nicht verwenden.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass im Verlegesand bereits Lehm drin ist?

Gruß Gabi


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

ja, Verlegesand ist sehr feiner Sand (wie Perlsand) mit einem Anteil von 20 bis 30 % braunem Lehm. Dieser Lehmanteil führt auch zu der genannten Trübung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

*Verlegesand*

Hallo Gabi,

ich schliesse mich Stefans Meinung an. Das Risiko würde ich nicht
eingehen, die Investition ist überschaubar. Ich selbst habe vor etwa
10 Wochen gewaschenen Wesersand  eingesetzt. Mittlerweile ist
das Wasser glasklar. Der Nachteil ist aus meiner Sicht, dass sich
die Pflanzen zu Beginn schwer tun, da nur ein sehr geringer Lehmanteil
gegeben ist. Das gibt sich dann hoffentlich im nächsten Jahr. Auf
Dünger jeglicher Art habe ich verzichtet.

Ansonsten waren alle Tips aus diesem Forum nahezu perfekt...


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juni 2004)

hi 
Hatte das Problem auch.Habe dann den Wesersand 0-2 mm   genommen und bin sehr zufrieden.Waschen kannst ihn auch sehr gut in einer Betonmischma´schiene. Sieht auch sehr gut nachher aus.
viel Erfolg 
marcus


----------



## Engelline (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat - welcher Sand*

Hallo Gabi,
Verlegesand soll das beste sein, aber so wie hier alle im Forum schreiben,
bekommt man ihn nirgendwo.
Ich weiß auch nicht was ich für meinen Miniteich nehmen soll, ich hatte mir bereits Teicherde gekauft.
Gruß Lena


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Substrat - welcher Sand*

Servus Lena

Herzlich Willkommen  

Hast du schon einmal aufs Datum des Threads geschaut  

Aber zu deiner Frage, wo du Lehm herbekommst.

Hast du in deiner Nähe einen Steinbruch  
Dort kann man um wenig Geld Lehm bekommen  

Die Teicherde nimm am besten für Pflanzen im Garten mit einem hohen Nährstoffbedarf   und nicht im Teich verwenden.
Ich weiß hört sich verrückt an, aber dieses Substrat ist zu Nährstoffreich für einen Teich :crazy die Algen würd es aber taugen = (Wienerisch = Freuen)


----------

